# After update to 2.3.6 with WIFI Calling it won't ROOT



## trance123456 (Dec 19, 2011)

updated T-Mobile Samsung Galaxy S2 to androind 2.3.6 with wifi calling and it took out the root after update so how can i Reroot back any idea please help really appritiate


----------



## btyork (Oct 20, 2011)

The same way you rooted in the first place is fine...


----------



## trance123456 (Dec 19, 2011)

i tried the same root method but its not working anyother way to Reroot


----------



## charlieton (Dec 20, 2011)

i'm also having this issue. i bought an s2 recently. received ota update 2.3.6. tried the slayher method of rooting with odin. odin finishes the update and shutdowns the phone. http://i.imgur.com/rMKmn.png

but it doesnt start back up.

if i disconnect and do a battery pull it does start back up normally.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

Thread moved. Please use developers section for releases only. Thanks


----------

